# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  me

## kire55

Hi 
I am new in here,I am dum,but I think that I will learn very fast ..................

----------


## brad jones

Welcome! This is the place to learn! Take a few minutes and look around. If you have questions on a specific topic, post them in the related forum, otherwise, you can use the lounge to talk about anything you want.

Brad!

----------


## lcole

Welcome to the forum Kire55!

----------


## sclark

Welcome Kire55, glad to have you here!

----------


## Tegru

Hello to everyone on the forum. I'm also new and this is my first post!

----------


## lcole

Welcome to the forum Tegru!

----------


## DanGeek

Hello!

My name is Dan, I'm a sysadmin at IT Services. My friend recommended this forum.
Nice to e-meet you.

All the best,
DanGeek

----------

